# A CHERRY FOR WINE



## NorthernWinos (Jan 10, 2008)

I Posted this in Fruit Wines, but, think it should be here...





Double A Vineyards has a new Cherry tree....they say it makes a good wine...

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 align=center><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR ="#8aad8b">
<TD>*JUBILEUM CHERRY ON KRYMSK 7*</TD>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>New! Great for wine! This variety produces a very sweet tart cherry. The flesh and juice are a dark purple. It hangs well on the tree and picks well. An exciting variety for cherry wine production. Pricing includes shipping, handling and box surcharge. 
</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left colSpan=3>Quantity Discounts: 1 - 5 - $31.00 | 6 - 10 - $26.50 | 11 - 20 - $23.00 | 21 + - $19.50 | </TD></TR></T></T></TABLE> 





A little beyond my growing zone....Should be an interesting one for you lucky folks in warmer climates. 


We are loving our Nanking Cherry Wine and I will be ordering more root stock from our USDA Soil and Water Conservation office as they canget themfor farmers and others who are growing shelter belts and native wildlife areas....


I am sure that a real cherry would make an even better wine.


----------



## farmer (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to plant a row of Nanking Cherries this spring. I have checked the list of plants and trees avalible withthe Soil and Water office in our county and they don't have the Nanking Cherry on the list. 
I will have to stop in at the office and see if they can order them.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 11, 2008)

If your USDA office can't help you try... 


http://www.sln.potsdam.ny.us/bcherries.html


They would cost more....


You can't beat USDA SWCS when you get 25 plants for $25....they went up this year from 25/$20....to a $1 each.


Our SWCS orders from Lee Nursery from near Erskine/Ferile, MN...tell your USDA SWCS that information.....Nanking Cherries and SandCherries are no longer on our order form, but he said he can get them.


*Edit....Lee Nursery is a wholesale nursery, they grow the plants for the CRP and other ag programs....they might sell to you in bundles of 25.


http://www.leenursery.com/isite/search.cfm?go=true&amp;start=true&amp;expand=0&amp;where=269%3ACat&amp;Searchstring=nanking+cherry&amp;how=Any*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## bj4271 (Jan 11, 2008)

NW, clue in an ignoramus. What is "SWCS?"


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

bj4271 said:


> NW, clue in an ignoramus. What is "SWCS?"




I'm not NW, but it stands for Soil and Water Conservation Service. Most if not all counties in rural areas have them as part of the Federal commitment to farming and Soil and Water Conservation. You can get all kinds of information from them from soil types and uses to cover crops and wildlife friendly trees and shrubs.


----------



## bj4271 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, Richard. Apparently the local USDA isn't very active. Maybe I can put a bee in their bonnet.


----------

